# stolen chihuahua smoothcoat boy oldham



## brody (Apr 22, 2010)

our beautiful chihuahua smoothcoat boy 14 mths old fawn with white markings was stolen from our back garden in derker oldham yesterday afternoon around 2pm hes small very yappy and nervous of strangers hes also on a special diet from our vets he was wearing a shiny black collar with a diamond heart on it reward offered for his return children very upset call with any details or information 07901 682439


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

aww i hope he's returned safely  will listen out for anything seeing as your not far away


----------



## brody (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks just want to spread the word then hopefully we will get him back


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this, have you set up a facebook page for him? If not that would be a good idea


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I am so sorry to hear this, have you set up a facebook page for him? If not that would be a good idea


that would be a good idea, also there's a group on facebook called for sale or swap in oldham maybe post that he's missing on there? might be worth a try


----------



## brody (Apr 22, 2010)

hi yes just set up a page on facebook this evening


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

feel free to post the link, have you contacted Doglost?


----------



## brody (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for your advice will go on to face book and have a look


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

I hope you find him soon, poor boy. Post your FB link and spread the word. xx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh no....I hope he's returned soon....post the link anywere you can..attatch it to your email sig andf on your forum names the more people who see the link the less likelyhood of him being sold on...is he chipped? xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

has there been any news about him yet hun x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'm sorry . have you posted his details on Doglost??

hope you get some good news soon x


----------

